# snowbird field trial



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Any news yet from the snowbird trial? What has the weather been like?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Cloudy, cold and now raining. Open did not finish. 21 back in Q after 2.

Andy


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Just arrived 10:30pm .... staying in Quitman, Ga.

Its 40 degrees, with a slight drizzle and windy.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

The open 1st series was or is (9 dogs to run this morning) a straight forward triple with hen pheasants set in a field with more than adequate cover to hide the birds and just enough cover variation to influence the dog without conviction of destination. The sky was overcast all day so the lighting conditions changed little during the day. Intermittent spits of rain but enough only to be a factor for the gallery.

The right bird is thrown first out about 320 yards (wag) and thrown to the left. The true line to this bird requires a water entry about 275 yards out, 40 yard swim across a bay of a larger pond beyond and another 15 yards to the bird. Gun retired into a brushed up wrap around blind. The middle bird and the flyer are set up as a flower pot, but with enough horizontal separation of the guns for the dogs to clearly identify to gun stations. The middle bird down second out also around 300 yards with the bird thrown to the right and the gun retired. The flyer 120 yards +/- down last and shot to the left. The separation between the two long marks is about 30-35 degrees so lots of room in the middle.

Right of the right mark was the large pond so not many dogs went there, but there were a couple. Left and deep of the right mark across to deep of the middle mark was a large open field in which to run and play.

The work varied from unable to come up with the flyer to pinning all three marks. I spent most of the day in the truck trying to stay warm so did not watch a lot of dogs, but I suspect that the judges will have the open well under control by mid morning. Steady rain falling this morning.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Cloudy, cold and now raining. Open did not finish. 21 back in Q after 2.
> 
> Andy


 
Gee, Andy, you could have stayed in Maine and been warmer!! Hope the weather gets better for you folks.

P.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any results on the Q?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

any open callbacks?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any derby results?
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Anything on the Q yet?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

2,4,7,11,15,16,17,18,22,23,24,27,29,31,34,37,42,43,48,52,53,56,58,61,64,66,76,77,78

29 total

Open Callbacks to waterblind

4,7,18,22,23,27,31,34,37,43,48,52,53,56,58,66,76,77,78

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st- #1 Carson/ Karl Gunzer
2nd- #37 Beaver / Patti Roberts
3rd- #35 Levi / Lynn Troy
4th - #15 Harley / Lynn Troy

RJ -#11

Jams- 2,8,9,23,31

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulation to Karl Gunzer for his Qual win with Carson, and to Carson's owner, Chuck Wheeler!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

4,27,34,43,48,52,56,58,66,76,77,78

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the landblind

4,6,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,22,23,24,28,29,30,33,34,35,36,38,42,43,45,46,47,48,52,53,54,56,57,59,63

36 Total


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Steve! This is a big one for us. I hate not being there. Its kinda cool that Rob and Creed win a qual on the same day, too. 

Did Sally get her package yet? I mailed to SD, so maybe not.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Congratulation to Karl Gunzer for his Qual win with Carson, and to Carson's owner, Chuck Wheeler!


That's wonderful Chuck!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

M


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

Amateur results

1st- #34 Catcher / Valerie Marks
2nd -#48 Aaron/ Connie Cleveland
3rd - #22 Windy /Ken Neil (Qualified for Natl Am.)
4th- #47 Roz /Mac Dubose
RJ- 42 Cree /Jerry Younglove

Jams- 6,11,21,24,36,52

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

Open Results

1st- #48 Jerrylee/ Lynne Dubose
2nd-#52 Catcher / Valerie Marks
3rd-#4 Charlie /Dave Smith
4th-#27 Viggi /Dave Smith
RJ -#77 Luke/ Dave Smith

Jams-34,43,56,58,66,78

Congrats to all!!


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

All I can tell you about the Derby is that Barb Younglove got 1st #18, I think #8 Frank & Rita Jones got 2nd, 3rd was #5 Clint Joyner & 4th was #16 Chad Radt. I hope that is correct....if its not I hope someone can confirm or correct me. Sorry I didnt write the results down and only going from memory and that can be scary!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Chad Radt and Peace on the Derby 4th. From snakebit two weeks ago to a placement!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

WAY TO GO!
Valerie & Catcher it has been a long time coming and no one deserves it more. WOW


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

If someone would PM me with Valerie's cell number I'd be GREATLY appreciative... :wink:


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the derby results and much congrats to all.
Jerry


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Val!!!!!!!!!!! All that hard work is paying off!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

When Post # 22 gets it would he please send it to me? This is a GREAT follow up after Jack and will do a world of good for a really hard working Amateur trainer-hard worker at trials and a judicious trainer.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

lanse brown said:


> When Post # 22 gets it would he please send it to me? This is a GREAT follow up after Jack and will do a world of good for a really hard working Amateur trainer-hard worker at trials and a judicious trainer.


Lanse, PM sent


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Derby Placements

1st: Reuben/Barb Younglove
2nd: Shooter/ Rita Jones
3rd: BigBoy/ Clint Joyner
4th: Peace/ Chad Radt
RJ: Axle/ Frank Jones

Jams: 2, 4, 6, 9, 17

Congrats to all !

Reuben's win get's him to 12pts and on the Derby list. Way to go Barb!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Open Results

1st- #48 Jerrylee/ Lynne Dubose
2nd-#52 Catcher / Valerie Marks
3rd-#4 Charlie /Dave Smith
4th-#27 Viggi /Dave Smith
RJ -#77 Luke/ Dave Smith


That's quite a nice job by Dave Smith.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go Valerie.

Couldnt happen to a harder worker or a nicer person.

Great job !!!!!

Chad


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Valarie and Catcher! 

We're so happy for you.

Tom and Diane


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> Derby Placements
> 
> 1st: Reuben/Barb Younglove
> 2nd: Shooter/ Rita Jones
> ...


Way to go Chad!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Val and Catcher !!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge congrats to Val and Catcher!! What a weekend!!

Congrats to Chad also.

Andy


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Chad! Peace is on a roll.


----------

